# Rocky Mountain Hammer 95(?) Restauration



## .antagonist. (6. August 2008)

Mir ist neuerdings ein recht antikes leider etwas runtergekommenes Rocky Mountain Hammer zugelaufen. Weiß leider nicht genau welches Baujahr es ist. Es ist schwarz mit roten Schriftzügen, und komplett mit irgend einer alten schwarzen LX-Gruppe mit Cantis. Hätt ich ne Digicam da, würd ichs fotografieren. Der Rahmen, sowie die RM-Parts sind trotzdem sehr schön (v.a. der Kurbelsatz hats mir angetan) und ich hab mir überlegt ob ichs als Alltagsrad aufbau und nun stellen sich Fragen... 

Was für eine Gabel empfiehlt sich? Momentan ist irgend ne alte graue Rock Shox verbaut, die weg muss. Sie hat ne Einbaulänge von ca 40cm, wobei mir der Lenkwinkel etwas zu flach ist. Es soll ne Starrgabel her. 

Der Vorbau hat zu viel Rost, das RM-Logo ist nicht mehr zu sehn, dasselbe gilt für die Sattelstütze. Syncros-Parts sollen her. Die Frage ist wo ich diese klassischen in schwarz herkrieg. In der Bucht ist gerade Flaute

und ich hab keine Ahnung ob ichs eher klassisch mit Cantis und aufbauen soll oder auf SSP und HS33, bzw obs Blasphemie ist anlötteile von nem alten Rocky abzuflexen

Freu mich über sämtliche Anregungen und Meinungen

mfg


----------



## Tippi29 (6. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde dein RM Hammer classisch aufbauen ,also wieder mit den Canti Bremsen und nix abflexen!
Wegen den Syncros-Parts gib doch mal eine Suche im Classic Bike Basar auf,da solltest du auch eine Starrgabel für dein Hammer bekommen.
Mir persönlich würde eine Ritchey Logic Gabel sehr gut gefallen.
Schwarzer Rahmen mit rotem RM Schriftzug - könnte auch ein 93er sein.

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .antagonist. (6. August 2008)

Beisten Dank 
So, hab mal etwas recherchiert, es ist das 94er Modell. 





Habs außerdem zerlegt und merk das der LRS komplett im Eimer ist und das Schaltwerk und der Umwerfer total verkalkt sind. 
Beides ziemlich dumm, damit fällt die geared-Version sowie (anständige klassische, gut erhaltene) Cantis a la Grafton wegen begrenztem Budget wohl erstmal flach und es kommen erstmal Single Digits ausm Keller drauf. 
Das Flexen lass ich wohl trotzdem bleiben

Die Ritchey-Gabel hat aber mein Interesse geweckt, werd mal zusehn, dass ich irgendwo eine ergatter.


----------

